# Power steering pump backpressure



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

*recently replaced my entire power steering system. New pump, both hoses, all fittings, and steering gear. While running the pump appears to put fluid into the steering gear, but doesn't seem to be enough, as the gear still can be rough to turn. When shutting the car off, it pumps all the fluid out of the pump cap. 

it only does this while shutting the car off. And only too a certain amount. It will keep some fluid in there, enough for the pump to function, but you can here the pump whine. 

frankly I am out of ideas here. I have pulled off both hoses, check each fitting, checked the pump, everything is free flowing. Any ideas?

I know the gear is hooked up correctly, hoses are not switched around. *


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

nuggets said:


> *recently replaced my entire power steering system. New pump, both hoses, all fittings, and steering gear. While running the pump appears to put fluid into the steering gear, but doesn't seem to be enough, as the gear still can be rough to turn. When shutting the car off, it pumps all the fluid out of the pump cap.
> 
> it only does this while shutting the car off. And only too a certain amount. It will keep some fluid in there, enough for the pump to function, but you can here the pump whine.
> 
> ...


Sounds like over filled to me or an air bubble.

You may also have "new" bad parts - it happens.
Did you use the correct power steering fluid? Maybe wrong fluid types. 

Front tires off the ground, turn the wheel left & right, lock to lock several times to get all the air out of the system.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

What Jim said...

Read the following:





__





Jim Shea’s Steering Papers » Blog Archive » Power Steering System Deaireation â€“ Jim Sheaâ€™s comments on â€œGetting the Air Outâ€ (Revised 29AU2012)






jimshea.corvettefaq.com









__





Jim Shea’s Steering Papers » Blog Archive » Power Steering System Deaireation â€“ The GM technical bulletin on eliminating trapped air after steering system repair or component replacement






jimshea.corvettefaq.com


----------



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Turns out the pump I received was pumping the fluid in reverse direction. Since it's a reman, maybe someone switched a gear inside, who knows. I have replaced it with another unit that seems to be functioning correctly. Will try to get the air bubbles out this weekend.


----------

